# Anybody rocking the new Santa Cruz Chameleon?



## Widgeontrail (Mar 15, 2006)

Looking at new frames. I'd prefer steel, but the Chameleon looks enticing and is priced well. I know the old models were a popular SS. Anyone riding the new one SS?


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I demo'ed one as a 29er SS. I normally ride a Highball SS. THe Chameleon was a lot of fun. Rode it hard. Gearing was a tad easier than what I normally ride.

It flexes where it should to help make the ride not so harsh.

Climbed great, descended really great. I wouldn't hesitate....it is a solid option.


----------



## LoneStar (Jun 17, 2004)

Test rode a friend's Chameleon and thought it rode well. He opted for the lower priced version and I can tell you he regrets it. I wasn't impressed at all with the RS fork on it.


----------



## tsj5677 (Jun 17, 2013)

I bought one about 3 weeks ago and went straight to single speed with it and have loved every minute of riding it. Coming from an 07 Chameleon single speed 26r to the 27.5+ platform was rather eye opening. Not sure why I held out so long to finally make a switch. So I'm probably not the best person to give a ride report as I haven't ridden anything else with the "modern" geometry or even made within the last decade. I had originally intended to buy a frame only as I wasn't excited about the 120mm fork options. But after pricing components for a build and the frame being on back order I decided to pull the trigger on a complete bike which was conveniently in stock at my LBS. I bought the cheaper version and ordered a new 140mm fork that is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. Just in time for a race on Saturday. I'll probably be the only single speed hardtail competing in the local enduro race.


----------



## Angelcaro (Jul 17, 2016)

What race are you doing?


----------



## tsj5677 (Jun 17, 2013)

Angelcaro said:


> What race are you doing?


Just a fun non sanctioned enduro at a local trail near Springfield MO. I've ridden in several cross country races over the years. This is my first attempt at an enduro. I turned 40 years old this year so my only goal is to not crash.


----------



## Angelcaro (Jul 17, 2016)

Let us know how the bike does with the 140.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Is it possible to just ride a bike like the Chamleon, or os it one of those bikes one must "rock"? At what point do you palp that rad colourway?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Would love a 29er Chameleon.
Got a 2011 26er and a bit of flex and bigger wheels would be quite nice...


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

tsj5677 said:


> I bought one about 3 weeks ago and went straight to single speed with it and have loved every minute of riding it. Coming from an 07 Chameleon single speed 26r to the 27.5+ platform was rather eye opening. Not sure why I held out so long to finally make a switch. So I'm probably not the best person to give a ride report as I haven't ridden anything else with the "modern" geometry or even made within the last decade. I had originally intended to buy a frame only as I wasn't excited about the 120mm fork options. But after pricing components for a build and the frame being on back order I decided to pull the trigger on a complete bike which was conveniently in stock at my LBS. I bought the cheaper version and ordered a new 140mm fork that is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. Just in time for a race on Saturday. I'll probably be the only single speed hardtail competing in the local enduro race.


That sounds great! Please be sure to give us a report on the enduro! Was hot on one of these (my son has the first gen highball set up as SS and loves it), but still like steel, so I picked up a ROS 9+ at Jenson at half price. Waiting for S. Clause to bring a manitou machete pro fork. Bad shoulder, plus I have been riding increasingly technical stuff.

Interesting reviews on youtube for the Chameleon, if you are looking for a hardtail SS, I don't know how you can go wrong with this. I did spend about 25 miles on the Giant carbon SS at DirtFest, and thought it was outstanding as well. Just not big on that whole seatpost thing Giant has going on there (and the nasty Giant graphics...). Jenson has some slate blue ROS 9+ in stock I believe. If you like to climb, nothing like the 29+. Just not big on the Stans wheels, supposedly the second gen are better, but I think they are too wide, there is no tire bulge to protect the outside of the rim. First ride, one easy cruise for 15 minutes, caught the edge of a rock at low speed, and dented the rim enough that it wouldn't seal up. I just run it with a tube because it looks like an ongoing issue. If you got cash, I would get the ride, and get some light carbon hoops for it.


----------



## slohr (May 22, 2008)

NordieBoy said:


> Would love a 29er Chameleon.
> Got a 2011 26er and a bit of flex and bigger wheels would be quite nice...


You can get a set of light 29er hoops for it and use those on smooth rides! Best of both! I don't know what it is about the geometry, but SC seems to have it figured out. I think my son does technical descents faster on his rigid SS 29er highball than his racebike. I've watched him toast good full-squish riders going downhill on that thing (but he did that after they laughed at his rigid setup, so I guess he had a point to make). I think the chameleon would be a sneaky-able enduro machine for the right rider.


----------



## Widgeontrail (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, I think it would make a great SS. Unless I find a decent steel frame around the same price that might be where I'm heading...


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

Vassago Jabberwocky? Welcome to Vassago Bicycles - Bikes are Effing Cool


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

slohr said:


> You can get a set of light 29er hoops for it and use those on smooth rides! Best of both! I don't know what it is about the geometry, but SC seems to have it figured out. I think my son does technical descents faster on his rigid SS 29er highball than his racebike. I've watched him toast good full-squish riders going downhill on that thing (but he did that after they laughed at his rigid setup, so I guess he had a point to make). I think the chameleon would be a sneaky-able enduro machine for the right rider.


I descend quicker on my 100mm travel Kona Unit 29er than the 140mm travel Chameleon 26er 
A bit of flex and bigger wheels FTW!


----------



## fleanutz (Jan 29, 2004)

All SS here on an XL. Planning to go to a rigid Niner fork and a 3.0 DHF on the front soon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjcdesignz (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm enjoying mine! Rollin on the 27+ set up and I've been playing with different chain ring/rear cogs and I think I've settled on the 32t/17t for now. The plus set up is nice, but I think when I upgrade the wheels I'm going to go 29" with a wide trail 2.5" setup. I notice not being able to just roll over stuff as much as I'd like... On my bony and rocky New England loops, I want as much momentum as possible. I also plan to jump up to a 140 fork as well... This bike wants to charge hard and I feel like it would do really well with a more aggressive/stiffer fork, not to mention the much needed boost in BB clearance. Only other thing major to figure out is how much tension to put on the chain. I can't quite figure out what the proper amount is. I had some chain stretch, but the drop outs seem to move on me. Anyone else find this happening?


----------



## tsj5677 (Jun 17, 2013)

Still loving the new bike. I've added a Raceface Aeffect 150mm dropper, Absolute Black oval chainring and swapped the fork. I'm really pleased with the new 140mm Rockshox Yari fork in comparison to the Recon. I noticed a big decrease on pedal strikes but still felt very stable. I think the bottom bracket was a little too low with the 120mm fork. Still need to play with pressures and clickers some more. I went by the fork leg recommended pressure which I felt was too low for climbing out of the saddle so I had to run the compression almost maxed out to compensate during the race. I wasn't sure what to expect for my first enduro so I didn't bring my shock pump with me. I ended up 11th out of 37 riders but keeping true to single speeding, I passed several riders on my return climbs back to the top for the next segment. Guess that doesn't matter much for enduro racing. And yes I was the only one who entered the enduro on a single speed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kjcdesignz (Apr 1, 2016)

Nice work on the race!!



tsj5677 said:


> "Absolute Black oval chainring"


I was wondering about utilizing an oval chain ring myself, but wasn't sure if the dynamics screwed with the singlespeed drive-train at all... Have you noticed any issue with it?


----------



## tsj5677 (Jun 17, 2013)

Kjcdesignz said:


> Nice work on the race!!
> 
> I was wondering about utilizing an oval chain ring myself, but wasn't sure if the dynamics screwed with the singlespeed drive-train at all... Have you noticed any issue with it?


It works great with singlespeed it is just a little different to setup. The chain tension does get slacker and tighter with every rotation, but not enough for the chain to jump ship with the narrow wide oval chainring and a singlespeed rear cog. To set tension, I found the tightest spot in the chain while slowly turning the cranks, then based the adjustment from there. So far so good, haven't dropped the chain.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

Always wanted a chameleon, maybe pulling the trigger on one next year... can't say I'm too excited about that color scheme


----------



## SprSonik (Jul 29, 2004)

NordieBoy said:


> I descend quicker on my 100mm travel Kona Unit 29er than the 140mm travel Chameleon 26er
> A bit of flex and bigger wheels FTW!


I used to ride a Remedy 9.7 with ALL the bells and whistles. I could descend just as fast on my rigid Superfly Carbon SS. It wasn't as comfortable, but the precision and feel made up for the loss of squish everywhere except "washboarding" where it would vibrate so much I literally could not see. I sold the Remedy but still have the SS


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Well after 4.5 years riding a couple Highball Al SS's.....I broke my 3rd one. Santa Cruz has dropped the HB AL. So I went with a Chameleon. Was a little hesitant....it is a not as XC as I am used to.

Transfered all my parts over. Chameleon was .5 lbs heavier than the HB.

I've got about 1.5 months on it.....it rides way better than I thought it would. Climbs like a goat....descends like a banshee.

The frame is supple where it needs to be, but doesn't feel overly flexy.

My only complaint.....the rear end is so wide. My calves rub the seat stays and my heels run the chainstays.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I'd still like to be able to throw a leg over one of these. My LBS had so many problems with SC and getting one of these in that they dropped them from their lineup and gave me a LES 29er for the same $$. In the back of my mind though I wonder if I wouldn't like the Chameleon better. I like to ride aggressive downhill and I can imagine the chameleon rippin just a bit harder. I crashed the Les yesterday by washing the front out going into a switchback a bit hot, would love a slacker front.


----------



## Lawsi23 (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi - nice bike, picked mine up in late Jan & now want to convert to s/s - did you change your hub or have you found a shimano type freehub body to fit the 11 speed sram (novatec?) hub - my LBS ordered one in but its' the 9/10 speed which was never going to fit & they are now saying there is no 11 speed compatible.


----------



## Widgeontrail (Mar 15, 2006)

To follow up on this thread, I did build up a Chamelon. It rides so much better than my old Soma Juice. WAY stiffer too.


----------



## darth tracer (Jan 13, 2004)

Widgeontrail said:


> To follow up on this thread, I did build up a Chamelon. It rides so much better than my old Soma Juice. WAY stiffer too.
> 
> View attachment 1191051


I just picked one up this week, so yours wont be the only one around the greater GB and Folsom area.


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

Just got mine built up SS and have 3 rides on it. Really fun bike! It has been 4 years since I was on a SS hardtail but it feels great. Snappy and quick in the corners. I am 5'10" and got a medium as I usually like smaller bikes. I started with a 35 mm stem and 800 bars, was a little cramped so went 50mm and fits pretty good. If you like a longer reach you should size up. I am still planning on cutting bars down to 760-750ish. 
In the pics below, still hadn't cut brake lines as I was playing with stem and bars. They are cut now.

Build
Frame size - Medium
X-Fusion Trace RCP 140mm
XT Brakes
Old XTR Cranks
Renthal Fatbars - 800mm
Cheapo Amazon Stem - 50mm
Hope hubs - Stans Arch MK3 rims
Front tire - Minion DHF 2.5 Rear Tire - Aggressor 2.3
Giant Contact SL 150mm Dropper
Weight - 26.5lbs


----------



## Skorp (Jul 20, 2009)

Rented the cheapest Chameleon 275+ after i broke my crank. 
Fork was not the best, but everything else was working well. "cheap and cheerful"
I think with anything better than the RS Recon fork it would be a great bike. 

BB was abit high compared to my BTR Ranger, so it was not as stable downhill and in turns but this depends on you riding style and what you expect.


----------



## Gromov (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey all. I still don't understand how easy/hard it is to swap wheels on chameleon.

If I get a 27.5+ version and an extra set of 29 wheels is it straightforward swapping of wheels or do I need to change drop outs etc.? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

For swapping wheels, you could just put a 29 wheel in the 27.5 dropouts but it will mess with the geometry SC designed it around. That said, I don’t know how it would ride? My guess is your bottom bracket would be higher, less standover, and HA would be slightly steeper. Swapping dropouts takes a couple minutes after you do it a couple times.


----------



## sssar (May 22, 2018)

Hi

Planning to buy Chameleon for ss. What sprocket / cog sizes you guys are using on 27.5+ versions?


----------



## Widgeontrail (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm 32 x 16, but on a 29er


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

Widgeontrail said:


> I'm 32 x 16, but on a 29er


Wowza! Big gear! I run 32x19 on a 29er. The gearing really depends on the terrain you ride, or the size of your legs! Guess Widgeontrail has some tree trunks.


----------



## sssar (May 22, 2018)

Hi Guys,

If using SS dropouts on Chameleon what kind of cranks do I need? Do I still need boost crankset?

Thanks


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

sssar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> If using SS dropouts on Chameleon what kind of cranks do I need? Do I still need boost crankset?
> 
> Thanks


You don't need a boost crankset. I have an old triple xtr crankset I use. Biggest thing is your chainline but that is easily adjusted via spacers on the freewheel.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I'm running the 142 Dropouts with SLX 7000 crank and King SS hub.....no issues with chainlines.


----------



## Widgeontrail (Mar 15, 2006)

No, I don't think so. I have boost drop outs with a non-boost crankset. I believe its the ring that is off set, not the crank. I can't imagine it makes a difference with a single speed.


----------



## Mark194 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey Guy's - considering this ride due to how verist ale this bike is! 

I have 148 boost wheels and will use a SS conversion kit. Can I still run the 148 dropouts? Or do I need a different wheel that will take the 142 dropouts? 

Also, anyone know the frame weight? 

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Widgeontrail (Mar 15, 2006)

Mark194 said:


> Hey Guy's - considering this ride due to how verist ale this bike is!
> 
> I have 148 boost wheels and will use a SS conversion kit. Can I still run the 148 dropouts? Or do I need a different wheel that will take the 142 dropouts?
> 
> ...


You don't need a conversion kit. You just need the Boost dropouts for the correct wheel size.


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

Mark194 said:


> Hey Guy's - considering this ride due to how verist ale this bike is!
> 
> I have 148 boost wheels and will use a SS conversion kit. Can I still run the 148 dropouts? Or do I need a different wheel that will take the 142 dropouts?
> 
> Also, anyone know the frame weight?


You can use your existing dropouts to SS this frame. Only issue (not really an issue) is you can't remove the derailer hanger if you care about that. Only looks, the dropouts function the same.

Frame weight is about 5.4 lbs medium


----------



## Widgeontrail (Mar 15, 2006)

BTW, I've had 4 or 5 single speeds in the last dozen years or so. This bike is by far my favorite.


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

Widgeontrail said:


> BTW, I've had 4 or 5 single speeds in the last dozen years or so. This bike is by far my favorite.


I have to agree with this. Best bike I have owned. Trying to figure out ways I would improve the geometry for a custom frame, and only a few small changes.

1. Try to squeeze 2 bottles in the triangle
2. Lose some weight in the frame
3. Maybe steepen the seattube a bit


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

Anyone running a Chameleon rigid 27.5+? It's one of the very few frames on the market that ticks all of the boxes I want (boost, threaded BB, sliding dropouts) at a reasonable price, but I'm worried that a rigid fork will drop the BB too low for comfort.


----------



## SprSonik (Jul 29, 2004)

coleam said:


> Anyone running a Chameleon rigid 27.5+? It's one of the very few frames on the market that ticks all of the boxes I want (boost, threaded BB, sliding dropouts) at a reasonable price, but I'm worried that a rigid fork will drop the BB too low for comfort.


Not sure you'll have an issue there. A to C length on my Whisky rigid is @ 19.5" and on my SC 34 (120) is @ 20.5. If you are sitting at 25% sag on a fork, you're easily eating up that 1" difference in static A to C length, and your BB isn't dropping every time you move or pedal like it is on a suspension fork. I go back and forth with an SC 32 and the rigid fork on my XC SS with zero issue


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

coleam said:


> Anyone running a Chameleon rigid 27.5+? It's one of the very few frames on the market that ticks all of the boxes I want (boost, threaded BB, sliding dropouts) at a reasonable price, but I'm worried that a rigid fork will drop the BB too low for comfort.


Man, this frame is deserving of a good fork. You are free to do what you want but I don't know if this geometry will really shine with a rigid fork? Just my opinion.


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

dtimms said:


> Man, this frame is deserving of a good fork. You are free to do what you want but I don't know if this geometry will really shine with a rigid fork? Just my opinion.


That's why I'm asking - I have a pile of spare parts looking for a frame and the Chameleon is one of the few options that has the right specs to fit everything. I know, not the normal way to do things, but that's just the way it worked out this time.


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

coleam said:


> That's why I'm asking - I have a pile of spare parts looking for a frame and the Chameleon is one of the few options that has the right specs to fit everything. I know, not the normal way to do things, but that's just the way it worked out this time.


Makes sense. I love the Chameleon and if you get one, you will have a fun time!


----------



## destry.p (Sep 29, 2005)

The rigid fork worked well for me but I ran 27.5 plus rear and 29 plus front. Geometry didn't feel wonky and the bb didn't feel too low. I used a Specialized Chisel fork.


----------



## slowdownthehill (Sep 15, 2017)

Does anyone race xc on one of these?


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I raced mine at the True Grit Epic 50 back in March. It was fine. It liked the tech.


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

It is a bike, so, yes you can race it. All that said, mine weighs 27 lbs and there will be faster/lighter race bikes out there. I have rode mine in a race, it was fun. All that said, it is a 5.5lb frame so not a weight weenie race bike.


----------



## slowdownthehill (Sep 15, 2017)

The only bit that would "worry" me about racing it is if it does just weight a bit. I tend to do the stupid climbing climbing races like Leadville 100, Marji Gesick, MDH.. I have a feeling it would be fun either way.. and it'd have room to put burly mischief tires on when I just want to have a laugh..


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

Light alloy frames (i.e. Specialized Chisel) are around 3 lbs. Not sure about light alloy SS frames (not too many of those around anymore), but they'll be a touch heavier due to hardware, so at most you're picking up around 2-2.5 lbs going with the Chameleon, assuming an equivalent build. That's significant, but manageable, and as you said, it allows you to put on a more burly build when you're not racing and not feel like you're going to break your bike if you decide to start hucking off of stuff.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

dtimms said:


> It is a bike, so, yes you can race it. All that said, mine weighs 27 lbs and there will be faster/lighter race bikes out there. I have rode mine in a race, it was fun. All that said, it is a 5.5lb frame so not a weight weenie race bike.


Built up as a SS.....mine is portly at 24.5 lbs.


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

24 is really light for a chameleon. What is your build?


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

L frame
Revelation RCT3 140mm
King SS/Arch MK3
SLX Cranks 34t
Niner Ti Cog 22t
KMC 10.93 chain
King BB
SLX brakes 180/180
2.35 Forkaster/2.35 Ikon
XT pedals
Answer Pro Taper DH Carbon 780
Redmonkey grips
Race Face Ride stem
Truvativ Al Post
WTB Silverado saddle.


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

L frame - I have M Frame
Revelation RCT3 140mm - X Fusion Trace RCP
King SS/Arch MK3 - American Classics SS/Arch MK3
SLX Cranks 34t - XTR Cranks 32t
Niner Ti Cog 22t - Surly 20t
KMC 10.93 chain - Sram 8 Speed
King BB - Shimano BB
SLX brakes 180/180 - XT brakes 180/160
2.35 Forkaster/2.35 Ikon - 2.5 minion DHF/2.3 Aggressor
XT pedals - XT Pedals
Answer Pro Taper DH Carbon 780 - Renthal Fat Bar Aluminum 780
Redmonkey grips - Ergon GE1
Race Face Ride stem - Cheapo Amazon Stem
Truvativ Al Post - Giant Contact Dropper
WTB Silverado saddle. - WTB Devo

Pretty crazy how meatier tires and a dropper (couple other things) can easily add 3 lbs. By the way, I like your build! I think we have similar tastes in bike setup.


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

Dropper and tires add about a pound each. Not really that surprising. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slowdownthehill (Sep 15, 2017)

I ride an older XL XC frame now, and the geo is the same for the L chameleon (which I’d run with a longer stem ~100 to keep the front end planted).. I like the idea of a ‘burly’ xc build..


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

slowdownthehill said:


> I ride an older XL XC frame now, and the geo is the same for the L chameleon (which I'd run with a longer stem ~100 to keep the front end planted).. I like the idea of a 'burly' xc build..


Keeping the stem length the same on two bikes that have otherwise very different geometry is not going to result in the same handling. If you have to put a 100mm stem on a modern frame, there's a 99% chance that you are looking at a frame that is one or two sizes too small. Go ahead and do this if you want to build a mountain bike that handles like a beach cruiser


----------



## craign (Feb 8, 2006)

Has anyone had issues with the dropouts slipping forward? Seems I need to adjust every week or so to keep the chain tension. The gear combination I have is running them a fair way back. I've tried lock tight on the bolts that clamp the dropout, but no luck. They don't really seem to come loose anyway.

I've just noticed that the cover bolt is actually pressing against the "adjuster" bolt even though there is still at least 5mm more room in the frame to move them back. Seems the bolt is longer than necessary?


----------



## Widgeontrail (Mar 15, 2006)

craign said:


> Has anyone had issues with the dropouts slipping forward? Seems I need to adjust every week or so to keep the chain tension. The gear combination I have is running them a fair way back. I've tried lock tight on the bolts that clamp the dropout, but no luck. They don't really seem to come loose anyway.
> 
> I've just noticed that the cover bolt is actually pressing against the "adjuster" bolt even though there is still at least 5mm more room in the frame to move them back. Seems the bolt is longer than necessary?


I don't have that problem (they might slide a little over 6 mons). But the adjuster bolt is supposed to sit against the cover bolt to provide keep it from moving, I believe.


----------



## craign (Feb 8, 2006)

Widgeontrail said:


> I don't have that problem (they might slide a little over 6 mons). But the adjuster bolt is supposed to sit against the cover bolt to provide keep it from moving, I believe.


Correct, I looked again and it shouldn't matter where the dropout is set the relative position of the cover bolt and underlying adjuster bolt should be the same. So unrelated.


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

craign said:


> Has anyone had issues with the dropouts slipping forward? Seems I need to adjust every week or so to keep the chain tension. The gear combination I have is running them a fair way back. I've tried lock tight on the bolts that clamp the dropout, but no luck. They don't really seem to come loose anyway.
> 
> I've just noticed that the cover bolt is actually pressing against the "adjuster" bolt even though there is still at least 5mm more room in the frame to move them back. Seems the bolt is longer than necessary?


Put grease on the bolts, that stopped my dropouts from sliding in SS mode. They would come loose over a ride or 2 and then slide under power. To keep them from backing out, I needed the grease.


----------



## craign (Feb 8, 2006)

I tried locktite, maybe I'll have more success with grease enabling them to torque up well.


----------



## gonzo (Feb 18, 2004)

Why do people purchase these expensive frames?
There are better deals out there.


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

gonzo said:


> Why do people purchase these expensive frames?
> There are better deals out there.


I was willing to pay $750 for this frame over the other options under 1k. $100-250 is not enough cost difference to make a difference in my decision.

Question for you @gonzo, why do you care how much we pay for these frames? How does your comment add to the conversation?


----------



## OperatorBo (Mar 20, 2011)

My new SS 2019 Chameleon. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdwhitey (Apr 3, 2010)

Anybody played around with different chainring-cog pairings in order to keep the chainstays as short as possible? I'm building a singlespeed from the frame up (the 2019 27+ frame) and my priorities (in order of importance) are:

1) Keep the rear dropouts slammed forward as much as possible in order to minimize chainstay length and take advantage of the bikes's playful geometry as intended by the SC designers.

2) Find a gear ratio that works well for my local trails which are fairly flat.

3) Avoid the extremes of super tight or super slack chain tension.

Have you found a sweet spot that optimizes these 3 variables?


----------



## Widgeontrail (Mar 15, 2006)

sdwhitey said:


> Anybody played around with different chainring-cog pairings in order to keep the chainstays as short as possible? I'm building a singlespeed from the frame up and my priorities (in order of importance) are:
> 
> 1) Keep the rear dropouts slammed forward as much as possible in order to minimize chainstay length and take advantage of the bikes's playful geometry as intended by the SC designers.
> 
> ...


Not sure about #1, but I'd suggest a 2:1 ratio for the gearing. I'm running 32 x 16 and it works great. In regards to #3 I've found this biggest factor is the actual roundness of the chainring. So don't skimp there.


----------



## sdwhitey (Apr 3, 2010)

Widgeontrail said:


> Not sure about #1, but I'd suggest a 2:1 ratio for the gearing. I'm running 32 x 16 and it works great. In regards to #3 I've found this biggest factor is the actual roundness of the chainring. So don't skimp there.


Thanks! So, how would you describe the positioning/adjustment of your dropouts with 32x16? Slammed all the way forward, extended to the rear, or towards the middle?


----------



## Widgeontrail (Mar 15, 2006)

sdwhitey said:


> Thanks! So, how would you describe the positioning/adjustment of your dropouts with 32x16? Slammed all the way forward, extended to the rear, or towards the middle?


Middle to forward. I Like shorter chainstays too.


----------



## gonzo (Feb 18, 2004)

Santa Cruz is touting the "MODERN " geometry....... got to get the latest......


----------



## Widgeontrail (Mar 15, 2006)

So I just checked my drop outs. They are actually towards the back with 32 x 16 with a stretched chain. You might want to go 32 x 18 or 20 for shorter chain stays.


----------



## felipespinoz (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi
SC website states max 29x2.5 tire for the carbon frame; anybody knows that number for the aluminum frame (29er set up)? Would be the same?
Thanks


Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dtimms (Apr 28, 2006)

Anyone out here want to trade dropouts with me? I have 142 ss dropouts. Looking for 29 148-boost.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

This is my wife's small Lizard we built up last week.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

felipespinoz said:


> Hi
> SC website states max 29x2.5 tire for the carbon frame; anybody knows that number for the aluminum frame (29er set up)? Would be the same?
> Thanks
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


I ran Teravail Ehline 2.5s on mine in 29er form, not issue at all with room to spare.


----------



## nativewarrior (Sep 17, 2012)

Anyone selling SS dropouts?


----------



## Angel212 (Jun 28, 2014)

I ran 29 tires teravail 2.6 front and rear on my Chameleon, tight on the rear had to move the 27.5 dropout to the max to get a good clearance, so far all good and no rub on the chain/seat stay. sexy bike and really game change for my at single speed rig


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

I’m building up a set of 27.5 plus wheels(27.5 x 3”) on i40 rims, then trying them out on my rigid Seven SS(currently running 29 x2.6”) 
If that doesn’t feel right then I’ll be getting the new Chameleon frame.


----------



## grc77 (Feb 9, 2019)

I got my custom build today... Looking forward to posting some pics soon...


----------

